# Free guitar teacher wanted



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I need somebody to teach me some guitar for free (somebody with an extra guitar maybe?). Basically I want to learn soloing other than pentatonic..


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

good luck finding somebody.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

so you basically want someone ,who could charge the usual 20 dollars for a half hour lesson, to lend you a guitar and devote time to you for free? that sounds practical enough


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just want somebody who can play better than me to teach me a few things. Not neccesarily an instructor.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

If you lived in Ottawa, I'd help you out.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

There are great resources on the internet. I guy by the username PicknGrin
has a series of instructional guitar video's. Everything from simple chord progressions to soloing and such.

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/home/contributions/search.php?PickNGrin&filter=columns

If your a beginner to chord progressions Watch first "Steal This Video: Fun Begins"


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I'd like someone to come over and clean my apartment, preferably an attractive woman in a maids uniform.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

When she's done at your place send her to mine.


----------

